# Prozessnamen ändern



## joes (4. Apr 2005)

Hallo !!!

Wenn ich meine Java Application unter Windows oder Linux laufen lasse steht in der Prozessliste nur "Java". 
Das würde ich gerne Ändern. Das HAuptprogramm soll dabei einen anderern Namen tragen als seine Threads.

Ist das möglich ? Vielleicht weiß ja jemand was und teilt sein wissen mit mir.


Joes


----------



## Sky (4. Apr 2005)

Was hat das mit "Java-Applets" zu tun?

@Mod: verschieben!


----------



## dotlens (4. Apr 2005)

was hat das mit Applets zu tun?
Der Prozess ist die eigentlich nicht dein Programm, sondern die JRE die deine Applikation ausführt.
Daher denk ich mal das ghet nicht.
Ein Prozess hat den Namen der ausführbaren Datei

*verschieb*


----------



## Sky (4. Apr 2005)

Ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut, unter linux sollte eingentlich "java <progname>" stehen (ohne spitze klammern natürlich) das hilft doch schon mal einen schritt weiter, oder!?


----------



## thE_29 (4. Apr 2005)

Wenn du nur "ps" eingibst, bekommst du nur java zurück!

Du mußt ps -x oder -ax und vielleicht noch ein -H für die Hierachie!


----------

